# Amano Monster and others for Inspiration



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

opcorn:










































opcorn:


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

Those are some of the best looking planted tanks i have ever seen.

:drooling: 
That man has talent.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my Dear Lord!...
As I started looking I was thinking very nice big planted tanks but WHERE'S THE FEESH? :lol: 
Then I saw the walls of tanks...thought I'd died and went to heaven! Look at all those rocks! You just know there has to be cichlids in there or will be. Our Kim said I needed a fish house. Ok Kim, bump off my hubby (I don't want anybody else to have him) and hook me up with this guy  . Just kidding :wink: I can only dream.
Thanks for posting these pics, Slightly. I really enjoyed them :drooling: .


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I've seen some of those Amano pics before but where did you get those pics of that living room?  I would like to go to that website and explore a little further. :drooling:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow awesome tanks


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

iceblue - heres the link where you can find the pictures and more.

http://www.isshamaqua.com/construction/index.php


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Dewdrop said:


> As I started looking I was thinking very nice big planted tanks but WHERE'S THE FEESH?


The pics are thumbnails. In the bigger versions, you can see schools of 1000+ cardinal tetras, etc.



quiksilver said:


> iceblue - heres the link where you can find the pictures and more.
> http://www.isshamaqua.com/construction/index.php


They are in Saudi Arabia and Dubai. It makes me very happy to see our oil money is being spent on essential infrastructure for the future and not squandared on toys for the rich. :roll:


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

macclellan said:


> They are in Saudi Arabia and Dubai. It makes me very happy to see our oil money is being spent on essential infrastructure for the future and not squandared on toys for the rich. :roll:


ROFL Its their oil therefor their money. Contrary to popular belief the US doesn't own or have the right to every oil field in the world. :lol:

Now back on the topic. I couldn't imagine the maintenance involved with some of those tanks but I'm betting some of those tanks and even that lagoon have SW pumped right from the ocean to them obviously with some filtration on the way there. I've also seen that Amanno tank in the 3rd pic a few years ago I haven't seen the updated one tho with the plants growing out of the top simply amazing the vision that guy has when planning planted tanks.


----------

